# "Wanted Down Under Revisited"



## Mummy3 (Sep 7, 2008)

Started today on BBC2 at 17:15pm for anyone who is interested to see how people got on


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

Mummy3 said:


> Started today on BBC2 at 17:15pm for anyone who is interested to see how people got on


Hi 

I watched this for the first time yesterday on my day off. It was about a family moving to Brisbane, which is where i hopefully will be. I thought it was really good they way the look at 3 houses for sale and what you can expect for your money. 

Must admit i felt a bit teary when they showed family and friends. 

Is it on once a week or every day?

Regards
Hels


----------



## Steve916 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi BlueCookie,
Its on every day this week 5.15pm on BBC2. Im glued to the tv when thats on.
Steve


----------



## Mummy3 (Sep 7, 2008)

Bluecookie said:


> Hi
> 
> I watched this for the first time yesterday on my day off. It was about a family moving to Brisbane, which is where i hopefully will be. I thought it was really good they way the look at 3 houses for sale and what you can expect for your money.
> 
> ...


They moved to Adelaide. They went to Brisbane when they were first on the show. But there was a lack of religious studies jobs over there, that's why they moved to just outside Adelaide.

It's only on this week then it's all finished. Don't know if there's another series in the pipeline or not.


----------



## kar-kier (May 6, 2008)

I watched it today and they decided to come back. Not quite the episode i was looking for!


----------



## Mummy3 (Sep 7, 2008)

kar-kier said:


> I watched it today and they decided to come back. Not quite the episode i was looking for!


They'd only been there a month before deciding to leave. It really takes a lot longer than that to get used to living abroad. Yes, there'll be times that you'll miss your family like crazy, and the unfamiliarity of your surroundings scares you at times. But the only way that you'll settle is if you give it your best shot. And a month in which to do that is impossible. I think that should have given it at least a year. I also noticed that the ladys sister lives in Perth. I wonder why that didn't help settle the family...

It's a shame to go through so much to get to Oz and then decide within a month that it's not for you.


----------



## kar-kier (May 6, 2008)

I totally agree. I know there will be times when i question whether or not we've done the right thing, but as you said, you need to give it time.


----------



## sikofbrit (Jul 10, 2008)

i agree also if you've got the type of relationship that you see family and friends every day it would be quite possible that you cant live another contenant away from them surely you have to think that before leaving... im also very addicted to this programe lol 

x


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

My Mum & Dad in the UK watched the program. I hate it when they show people going back to the UK since it seems to give my parents hope that we'll do the same thing  We've been out here about 14 months and loving it and have no intention to go back to the UK. 

It's more expensive out here than people realise although depending on where you live the houses are a lot cheaper. 

You must make an effort to get out and make new friends here and to keep in touch with old ones too. 

I was told to give it 2 years. I'm not sure whether that was to do with citizenship which was 2 years (and is now 4 years for citizenship by the way), but you do need to give it some time. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

Steve916 said:


> Hi BlueCookie,
> Its on every day this week 5.15pm on BBC2. Im glued to the tv when thats on.
> Steve


Im usually just leaving work thats probably why i havent seen it before....must set up to record it tomorrow.

Hels


----------



## Mummy3 (Sep 7, 2008)

Loved todays episode. Very positive


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Missed the episode about Adelaide, pah!
A month seems like a very short time, though, hardly enough to base a major decision like that. The others do look like they have enjoyed it all so far, and good luck to the lot of 'em......i can't wait for my turn

J


----------



## tony carroll (Jun 9, 2008)

*wanted Downunder*

Hello 
I have been watching wanted down under since it started and again when revisited .
AS sad as i am  I have been know to watch a week at a time again on BBC iplayer 
BBC iPlayer - Home
This is a great way to watch /backtrack and see all in detail as many times as you need to see a certain part.
hope you find this helpful

Tony C


----------



## Mummy3 (Sep 7, 2008)

tony carroll said:


> Hello
> I have been watching wanted down under since it started and again when revisited .
> AS sad as i am  I have been know to watch a week at a time again on BBC iplayer
> BBC iPlayer - Home
> ...


_You're _sad? I'm going to get withdrawal symptoms when it's not on after tomorrow!


----------



## HOPPITY (May 11, 2008)

Hiya I know I don't post on here much(must make more of an effort)

We were the Jones family on the WDU we were filmed on the first series and the revisited, my husband was the carpet fitter.

We have now lived in Oz for over 1 year now and love the life that we have been fortunate to give our children, 3 boys age 13/10 & 4 they have all settled really well and enjoy the lifestyle over here.
I am happy to say that since WDU was filmed my mother & father in law have now been granted their visa and will be over to validate it in the next couple of weeks, before moving over hopefully next year.
My hubby is still doing his carpet fitting and I have now set up a relocation company helping people find rentals,cars etc, I am also doing my REIQ (real estate institute of Queensland) so will be qualified to sell real estate, etc.
I hope everyone of you trying for the visa gets your dream as we have, I know its so frustrating at times, you never think there is going to be an end, but keep at it there is light at the end of the tunnel.
If I can be of any help to anyone please feel free to pm me

Sarah x


----------



## tony carroll (Jun 9, 2008)

*wanted Downunder*



HOPPITY said:


> Hiya I know I don't post on here much(must make more of an effort)
> 
> We were the Jones family on the WDU we were filmed on the first series and the revisited, my husband was the carpet fitter.
> 
> ...


Hi Sarah

My claim to fame , Rubbing shoulders with a TV star 
I have watch your episode and it's so good to hear you are sill there and loving the life.
Some time's when you see WDU. it shows that all your fam/friends all saying OH don't go ,need you to stay and all the crying that go's with it. I feel is a bad thing to make such a drama out of.
When my twin brother went ,Yes we was a bit sad ' But more happy as he was doing his dream and going for it.
He is a successful teacher in Perth now and has told us he /family would never come back to blighty as he would not have the life style he has down under.
All my family out there have made good of the life's if any body go's to look to buy a new pair of shoes they will most likely have gone in to 1 of Paul Carroll's shoe shops . I now getting a sales pitch in 
I'm in the building trade and my other half is a chartered accountant and our son will finish school in may 09 then we are going for it.
We are going to do the 2 year thing and then decide on stopping in the sun or going back to the cold wet windy place 
So heres hoping one day we might come a visiting over your side of aus and drop in for a coffee 

Tony C


----------



## Steve916 (Sep 8, 2008)

....................


----------



## Mummy3 (Sep 7, 2008)

HOPPITY said:


> Hiya I know I don't post on here much(must make more of an effort)
> 
> We were the Jones family on the WDU we were filmed on the first series and the revisited, my husband was the carpet fitter.
> 
> ...


I remember you guys  Glad to hear it's all working out for you and your family. Fingers crossed, we'll be there as soon as we can (might not be for a while though) x


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

HOPPITY said:


> Hiya I know I don't post on here much(must make more of an effort)
> 
> We were the Jones family on the WDU we were filmed on the first series and the revisited, my husband was the carpet fitter.
> 
> ...


Hi,

just found your post it was your wdu prog that helped us decide on the big move I am also a floorlayer and have just started the TRA would it be too cheeky to ask what are the wages like for floorlayers I know what they said on the programme but wonder if it was just bait on a line

many thanks


----------



## Steve916 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Sarah and the Jones Family,
Glad to hear you are all having such a good time. How long have you been over there now? Have you noticed things getting more expensive? I remember watching your hubby up on the 38th floor of that tall building and looking over the balcony. Not sure I could have done that. Very brave of him.
I like your idea of setting up a relocation company. Very helpful.
Good luck with everything.
Steve


----------



## HOPPITY (May 11, 2008)

tony carroll said:


> Hi Sarah
> 
> My claim to fame , Rubbing shoulders with a TV star
> I have watch your episode and it's so good to hear you are sill there and loving the life.
> ...


If only I was famous Tony lol
Good to see your brother has settled over here, it is no doubt a great place to live and to bring up your kids.
If your ever on the Gold Coast drop me a line your always welcome to pop in for a coffee.

Sarah x


----------



## HOPPITY (May 11, 2008)

Mummy3 said:


> I remember you guys  Glad to hear it's all working out for you and your family. Fingers crossed, we'll be there as soon as we can (might not be for a while though) x



Keep on plodding away mummy 3 I remember saying the exact same thing, and still can not believe I am here

Sarah x


----------



## HOPPITY (May 11, 2008)

weelee said:


> Hi,
> 
> just found your post it was your wdu prog that helped us decide on the big move I am also a floorlayer and have just started the TRA would it be too cheeky to ask what are the wages like for floorlayers I know what they said on the programme but wonder if it was just bait on a line
> 
> many thanks


Hiya great to see we helped a fellow floor layer decide to move to Oz, I am a member of a few sites and have many emails from floor layers asking the same thing.
My hubby earns between $2000/2500 per week some times more sometimes less you have to remember that you have your gst & tax to take off my hubby works just as hard over here as he did in the UK although more local (mostly) he sub contracts to a few companies to make sure he has plenty of work. Like the UK work can go quiet here, last Jan/Feb & March was really quiet with hardly any work, so it helps to have your fingers in a few pies. 
Where do you live in the UK? and where do you want to move to in Oz? I know the rules have changed a lot from when we did the visa and I also know a lot of fitters want to move over here. Are you going with an agent or ding it on your own?

Sarah x


----------



## HOPPITY (May 11, 2008)

Steve916 said:


> Hi Sarah and the Jones Family,
> Glad to hear you are all having such a good time. How long have you been over there now? Have you noticed things getting more expensive? I remember watching your hubby up on the 38th floor of that tall building and looking over the balcony. Not sure I could have done that. Very brave of him.
> I like your idea of setting up a relocation company. Very helpful.
> Good luck with everything.
> Steve



Hiya Steve we have been on the Gold Coast for just over a year now and love it the time has gone so quick over here as there is so much to do. Things are getting a little expensive over here ie fuel which then makes food etc go up, when we were filmed in Aug o7 (revisited) I think I showed a house that was about $500.000 its probably worth $600.00 + now. Still worth the move though your kids will love it, lots to do for the kids that does not cost anything, like I said earlier you can go to the beach, they have great parks a bbq area's all of which are free or cost very little (you have to pay for the bbq).
Good luck with your move. Hope to stick around this site for a while.

Sarah x


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

HOPPITY said:


> Hiya great to see we helped a fellow floor layer decide to move to Oz, I am a member of a few sites and have many emails from floor layers asking the same thing.
> My hubby earns between $2000/2500 per week some times more sometimes less you have to remember that you have your gst & tax to take off my hubby works just as hard over here as he did in the UK although more local (mostly) he sub contracts to a few companies to make sure he has plenty of work. Like the UK work can go quiet here, last Jan/Feb & March was really quiet with hardly any work, so it helps to have your fingers in a few pies.
> Where do you live in the UK? and where do you want to move to in Oz? I know the rules have changed a lot from when we did the visa and I also know a lot of fitters want to move over here. Are you going with an agent or ding it on your own?
> 
> Sarah x


Hi Sarah,

We are from Edinburgh we are in the middle of the TRA carry on, my wife has an aunt who has a spare house and has told us that we can use it, it is in black rock just south of melbourne. We are going through the visa bureau who have been great, our caseworker has spoon fed me through the references that we need to complete for the TRA. All should be complete by end of Nov hopefully and then we can get our visa application lodged, fingers crossed should have been granted mid 2009, our agent has told us that due to the high numbers requesting visas emigration has opened another office to cope with the demand so it should get quicker, where did you settle and how are you enjoying it?


----------



## HOPPITY (May 11, 2008)

weelee said:


> Hi Sarah,
> 
> We are from Edinburgh we are in the middle of the TRA carry on, my wife has an aunt who has a spare house and has told us that we can use it, it is in black rock just south of melbourne. We are going through the visa bureau who have been great, our caseworker has spoon fed me through the references that we need to complete for the TRA. All should be complete by end of Nov hopefully and then we can get our visa application lodged, fingers crossed should have been granted mid 2009, our agent has told us that due to the high numbers requesting visas emigration has opened another office to cope with the demand so it should get quicker, where did you settle and how are you enjoying it?


Hiya Weelee

We settled on the Gold Coast and love it, the kids have settled really well and love the life they have over here.
Wont be ling before your over here, just keep hacking away at the paper work, I know it seems never ending, but worth it in the end.

Good luck with everything and keep us informed on how you go

Sarah x


----------



## shaza (Oct 1, 2008)

thats ood to know that yo have a relocation business hopefully you can help us out in future, i think we are going to try to get out to adelaide for a week next spring depending on money so if anyone has any good idea which town/suburb to go to please let me know, Ta xx


----------



## HOPPITY (May 11, 2008)

shaza said:


> thats ood to know that yo have a relocation business hopefully you can help us out in future, i think we are going to try to get out to adelaide for a week next spring depending on money so if anyone has any good idea which town/suburb to go to please let me know, Ta xx


Hiya Shaza

I only really do Gold Coast, Brisbane and as far up as North Lakes, if you change your mind and come to Queensland give me a shout.


Sarah x


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

HOPPITY said:


> Hiya Shaza
> 
> I only really do Gold Coast, Brisbane and as far up as North Lakes, if you change your mind and come to Queensland give me a shout.
> 
> ...


Hi Sarah

We ( me, husband and two children) Are awaiting my skills assessment with the ANMC. Slight set back as i needed to send both my midwifery and nursing transcripts and my agent yet despite paying loads failed to tell me and check that i needed both, yeh oh well these things are sent to try us!!!.

We are heading to Brisbane ? goldcoast depending where i get my midwifery post and it would be great to have some info on accomadation for the the first couple of weeks before we secure a rental. Any help would be greatly appreciated. If we locate to Brisbane we would be looking at Carindale sort of areas. By the way enjoyed WDU and have actually been in touch with them and they have already got candidates!! for the third series but hey they have told me they are up for a fourth series too, so if i am not in OZ by then well i will definately be up for it.

Thanks
Lisa, mark, keir and elliexx


----------



## HOPPITY (May 11, 2008)

ellisa said:


> Hi Sarah
> 
> We ( me, husband and two children) Are awaiting my skills assessment with the ANMC. Slight set back as i needed to send both my midwifery and nursing transcripts and my agent yet despite paying loads failed to tell me and check that i needed both, yeh oh well these things are sent to try us!!!.
> 
> ...


That's great news Lisa, try and get Gold Coast hospital as you would love it round here for your kids as there is so much for them to do, the Gold Coast hospital is only about 20 mins from where we live so would be an ideal area for you to live.
Keep me informed of when you will be moving over and I will check out with the real estates what will be available. I do have a web site but I am in the middle of revamping it at the moment, but it is - Home
Good luck with the 4th series it was fun doing it.
Sarah x


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

HOPPITY said:


> That's great news Lisa, try and get Gold Coast hospital as you would love it round here for your kids as there is so much for them to do, the Gold Coast hospital is only about 20 mins from where we live so would be an ideal area for you to live.
> Keep me informed of when you will be moving over and I will check out with the real estates what will be available. I do have a web site but I am in the middle of revamping it at the moment, but it is - Home
> Good luck with the 4th series it was fun doing it.
> Sarah x



Hi Sarah

Thanks for that, i will be in touch when things get a little nearer but can you tell me if the gold coast hospital has a maternity unit because i have been researching and some hospitals don't seem to want midwives?

Thanks for your reply
Lisax


----------

